# What do you all spend your time doing?



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Seeing as a lot of us tend to avoid people, what do you guys do with your time? I suppose I should develop a hobby or something if I'm going to end up being isolated. At the moment I work part-time and go to uni. Assuming I don't get fired for smelling like a turd or fail any of my courses, I'll continue to do those things. Other than that though, I dread social outings. So how do you spend your time?


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I've found that the best solution is to have a lot of things to do when I'm feeling well enough, but as few obligations as possible so I don't get stressed out and sick. For example, I belong to the rec center so on good days I can do drop in classes, go for a swim or sit in the hot tub. I can also sign up for inexpensive classes ($25 or less) which would be fun to go to if I feel well but if I don't show up, I don't feel like I've lost a lot of money.

I'm also involved in a faith community so I can choose from several services during the week - or none at all. They have a knitting group which I enjoy, a book club and a group for people with chronic illness as well as another for people with anxiety. All of those are "drop in" so I can go when I feel well enough or skip it if I feel like resting.

Boards like this are nice as are other online social groups. I can connect from home.

For work I do things with deadlines but that don't require me to go to many meetings or work specific hours. Writing, making something you sell online, data entry, telecommuting - all this can be done from home.

I've also tried to work from the stand point of recognizing that IBS/anxiety is a disability. I hated that at first but it actually opened the world to me. I was able to stop beating myself up for not being able to do what other people do and set my life up to work within my limitations.

With that in mind, the ADA requires your job to make accommodations for you if you are disabled but still capable of doing the job with some modifications. That's in the US, but perhaps there are laws in Australia that would help you.

Another thing that helped is that when I've mentioned my IBS when someone invites me to something ("I would LOVE to be at your housewarming party but I have a chronic condition called IBS that may not allow me to be there.") they almost ALWAYS say that they have it or know someone with it. And they also almost always offer an alternative like coming over for a movie or going out to tea when I'm having a good day.

I'm not denying this bites. It does. And I keep looking for answers because it is SO annoying and I'd just really like to have my life back.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

When I was at my stinkiest,I still went to church.I had to live my life.Just prayed to god to help me deal with it,and those around me.

I also ate alot of anti fungals,so i smelled alot like garlic. I also used the underwear thats supposed to keep the gas stink in,they did not work for me,so it smelled like i was passing gas even when i wasnt.When I would get up from the chair,the stink would follow me..it was awful.I had to stop buying/wearing them.


----------



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

i do online highschool, i dropped out of my old one even though my leaky gas was almost gone, i couldnt handle being around people anymore. i have no idea what im gonna do after, probably become a graveyard shift hotel worker haha


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

hey lifeisunfair..

wht were ur symptoms?and how u fixed it?please lemme know..thax

GOD bless.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

What's the Facebook group, pengu?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

You guys really need to change your names, they kinda piss me off.

Don't disassociate yourself from the people you want to be with. If people are willing to spend time with you then enjoy it as much as possible. When I'm not busy stinking other peoples lives i usually exercise, cook delicious dinners, watch movies, make yelp reviews, read irrelevant crud and bullcrap over text. It still feels a bit lonely but hey, what can we do when we suffer from this torment.

for about a month I've been in such a crappy mood because thing's aren't going so great for me. Out of nowhere i thought to myself, why the F-word are you feeling like this?! You're F-ing Mikey did it!!! You have the ability to make people laugh and brighten their days so easily, yet you make yourself out to be the victim wallowing in your own self pity. You're better then that! I DESERVE better!! Since then I've chosen happiness over self pity. Granted i do have days where i just don't give a F-word but i stay persistent.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

browsing internet forums and playing computer games mostly. some exercise as well.

and yeah your names are depressing


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

